# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Other >  Resources - 16x16 Icons

## Madboy

Author:

Me

Description:

A collection of icons created by me,. Feel free to use, there are 20 Icons in total.

Im sure you will like em

 :Smilie:

----------


## si_the_geek

The files within this thread (submitted: 02-17-2004 at 05:39 PM) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but the supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that the code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

